# Old antique camera.



## Crystallize (May 18, 2018)

I have this very ver old leather folding camera, I wonder if its worth anything? No brand as I can find, it only say Periscope Paris on the lence. Does anyone know anything more about it? pls see pictures.


----------



## webestang64 (May 18, 2018)

That's one I have not seen before. Thinking it could be a Welta or Steinheil but the Steinheil Periscope Paris name is usually on the lens.


----------



## Crystallize (May 19, 2018)

webestang64 said:


> That's one I have not seen before. Thinking it could be a Welta or Steinheil but the Steinheil Periscope Paris name is usually on the lens.


Ok, thanks for the info, I was mostly interested, how old it might be?


----------



## Dany (May 20, 2018)

This kind of camera was produced circa 1920
A lot of  such "no-name" camera were manufactured at this time and distributed  by companies that were not manufacturers.

An example of a very similar one (1919) found on this amazng web site :

Welcome to Vintage cameras collection by Sylvain Halgand


----------



## Crystallize (May 20, 2018)

Dany said:


> This kind of camera was produced circa 1920
> A lot of  such "no-name" camera were manufactured at this time and distributed  by companies that were not manufacturers.
> 
> An example of a very similar one (1919) found on this amazng web site :
> ...


Yes, it looks very similar, well ok I guess it's not worth much but it's fun thing to have on display in the book shelf


----------



## vin88 (May 21, 2018)

a camera that is a collector for shure.  vin


----------



## Fujidave (May 22, 2018)

What a blast from the past, when we lived in Melbourne they use to put yellow skips out for folk to dump their stuff.  Then my brother and I would go looking in the skips and we found one of those, but the case was black/brown.


----------

